# Mexican rookie cop starts first day @ 8:30am, killed by 11:30am



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Mexican rookie cop starts first day @ 8:30am, killed by 11:30am *

(www.krgv.com)
REYNOSA - A Reynosa police officer is gunned down on his first day. Filiberto Cortez received his certification, badge, and gun at 8 a.m. He was dead by 11:30 a.m.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Reynosa,Mexico Officer Killed on First Day of Work*

Monday , June 25, 2007 Posted: 06:54 PM 







Reynosa Officer

Rookie shot point blank in the face

REYNOSA - A Reynosa police officer is gunned down on his first day. 
Filiberto Cortez received his certification, badge, and gun at 8 a.m. He was dead by 11:30 a.m. 
Reynosa Police Commander Armando Salinas says it happened when officers responded to a robbery in progress. Police saw the suspects running away. 
The 18-year-old rookie chased one of the suspects a few blocks and saw him jump over a brick wall. 
We're told Cortez tried to look over the wall to see where the suspect was. That's when he was shot point blank in the face. 
We've learned the shooter carried a high-powered hand gun, which most Reynosa officers don't even have. 
The Reynosa City Police Chief says criminals are on the street, armed and ready to shoot. We've learned a .38 caliber gun was found a few houses down from where the shooting happened. We've also learned three people were taken into custody. There's no word if they're connected to the robbery.

http://www.krgv.com/2007/6/25/973534/Reynosa-Officer-Killed-on-First-Day-of-Work


----------

